# Canada is GONE. A WEF Tyrant Now " Commands " Canada.



## thirteenknots (Feb 22, 2022)

It's that easy people, look what he did with simple LIES and TYRANNY. 

You think that cannot happen here, think again. 

The " Resident " just extended his emergency powers.

The Election WAS stolen and all of YOU who denied/supported it
will be in for one Hell of a rude awakening.

The more you let individuals like Adam Espola Schiff to shift the
TRUTH, the faster this will happen here.

Mark my words.


----------

